# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Sài Gòn >  Ẩm thực Nhật Bản tại Tokyo Town - Nhà hàng ở Sài Gòn

## Meoluoi9x

> *Nhà hàng Tokyo Town*
> 
> _188 Nam Kỳ Khởi Nghĩa, phường 6, quận 3, TP HCM
> Phone: 08 3930 0595, Mobile: 0903 004 645
> Mở cửa 11h30 đến 14h và 17h - 3h hôm sau
> Website: www.tokyotown.vn
> Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/tokyotown.nkkn188_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Nhà hàng Tokyo Town_


Thực khách sẽ được thưởng thức các món ngon như Takoyaki, mì udon, sushi, các món lẩu... trong không gian ấm cúng và thoải mái.

Tokyo Town là chuỗi nhà hàng có quy mô lớn tại Đông Nam Á, tập trung nhiều nhà hàng nổi tiếng tại Nhật Bản, đồng thời là khu ẩm thực phong phú với các món ăn Nhật thơm ngon và đẹp mắt.

Ấn tượng ban đầu về Tokyo Town trong mắt người đi đường là bảng hiệu màu đỏ nổi bật, không gian ẩm thực đa dạng và từng quầy ăn uống riêng biệt. Tại đây có nhiều đèn lồng luôn thắp sáng và được bố trí khắp nơi, mang đến cho thực khách cảm giác ấm cúng và thoải mái.


Đến đây, thực khách sẽ được xem trực tiếp những đầu bếp tại quầy Teppan chế biến các món bánh xèo Nhật Bản (một trong những món đặc trưng tại Tokyo Town) một cách chuyên nghiệp. Thực khách sẽ được thưởng thức các món ngon như Takoyaki - bạch tuộc nướng theo kiểu Nhật Bản, mì udon, mì xào các loại… Những đầu bếp tại quầy Tori Jiro sẽ chế biến các món cơm và đồ nướng thơm ngon đặc biệt.


Quầy Chikin Tei có các món chiên giòn tan, tiêu biểu là râu mực chiên giòn, sụn gà chiên giòn và kèm theo các món salad tươi ngon. Đến với quầy lẩu của Tokyo Town, khách được thưởng thức lẩu Chiri-sukiyaki (lẩu sukiyaki cay), Kinoko-nabe (lẩu nấm) và Sumou Chanko-nabe (lẩu chanko). Những loại lẩu này sẽ làm hài lòng thực khách Việt nhờ vào gia giảm gia vị phù hợp.


Tại đây, khách còn được thưởng thức mì udon (sợi mì được chính tay những đầu bếp nhà hàng chế biến) và ramen là một loại mì truyền thống của xứ sở hoa anh đào. Bên cạnh đó, quầy sushi là nơi cho ra đời những cuộn sushi ngon. Thực khách có thể vừa được thưởng thức sushi tại quầy, vừa được chiêm ngưỡng những động tác khéo léo cuộn, gói, nắn... của các đầu bếp. Thực khách còn có thể lựa chọn các loại sushi roll, sashimi, nigiri, soups... và được chủ động trong việc lựa chọn không gian để thưởng thức.


Nếu như phong cách sàn gỗ theo kiểu Nhật tạo cho thực khách cảm giác mới lạ, thoải mái thì phong cách châu Âu sẽ là nơi lý tưởng cho các cặp tình nhân. Thực khách có thể cảm nhận được không khí ấm cúng của gia đình ngay tại tầng trệt của nhà hàng. Nơi đây còn có một khu vui chơi cho những thực khách nhí. Khu vực ngoài trời được bố trí bếp nướng tại bàn. Đây là không gian dành cho các tín đồ của BBQ và hot pot.

Tokyo Town có một không gian riêng tư sang trọng cho các buổi hội họp với hệ thống phòng VIP. Quy cách phục vụ luôn được chú trọng với đội ngũ nhân viên nhiệt tình, năng động, nhiều kinh nghiệm.





> *Nhà hàng Tokyo Town*
> 
> _188 Nam Kỳ Khởi Nghĩa, phường 6, quận 3, TP HCM
> Phone: 08 3930 0595, Mobile: 0903 004 645
> Mở cửa 11h30 đến 14h và 17h - 3h hôm sau
> Website: www.tokyotown.vn
> Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/tokyotown.nkkn188_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Nhà hàng Tokyo Town_


Cùng khám phá* các nhà hàng ở Sài Gòn -  cac nha hang o Sai Gon*

----------


## wildrose

nhìu món ngon thế

----------


## dung89

Ẩm thực Nhật Bản đây sao, nhìn giống món ăn Hồng Kông hơn

----------

